# Goldenear triton cinema system



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Anyone own or have any experience with these speakers? I'm considering them for my home theater.....


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mjp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone own or have any experience with these speakers? I'm considering them for my home theater.....
> 
> ...


Hello,
To be honest, I am not familiar with this Company. Have you had the opportunity to Audition them? The number of Speaker Companies is mind numbing and it is difficult to have a working knowledge of the majority of them. Please forgive my lack of knowledge about this Company.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Sandy Gross , co-founder of Polk and Defintivie Technologies, started GoldenEar Technologies. They are getting favorable press with their new releases. They are using a variation of the Heil Air Motion Transformer tweeter.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Interesting. MartinLogan is also using the Heil Transducer on their Motion Series. Amazing to see what happens when Patents expire.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

They have gotten wonderful reviews from _Sound and Vision Mag_ and _Home Theater Mag_, and very good press at the Vegas shows. I would definitely get them and give them a listen.

Jim


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

I gave them a listen at a local dealer yesterday. Did comparison with paradigm (middle level) system. I found the center channel from the goldenear system sounding somewhat harsh and hollow-sounding. The paradigm seemed in comparison much more natural. I was disappointed because e reviews were so great and I really wanted to love them......


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Reviews which I place the most credence on are the ones which include Measurements. And even then, I place the highest priority on Auditioning whatever Speakers I am interested in as while a Speaker may Measure wonderfully, it might not be to ones liking.

The good news is that there are a myriad of Speaker Companies to choose from. Unlike Electronics, which in the HDMI Era have made for less choices, Speakers still use the same basic design as they have for decades. Even Electrostats were first introduced in the 1930's.

Granted Computed Modelling has made a positive impact, but the fundamentals remain the same and is why there are so many Speaker Companies out there. There are a select few who are at the vanguard of Speaker Design, but most rely on the same technology.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

